# Price Of Diesel



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Just heard diesel in stanley is $3.11. That's the first I've heard of over 3 bucks. This comes on the heals of Exxon reporting record profits.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Unleaded here today in San Antonio was 2.08 ... think diesel was 2.11


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You have full hookups at you house?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

V-dub --

we use to hook up and run out to one of the local parks and overnight ... now unless we are spending 3 nights its not worth it .. @ .25 a mile you start talking real money pretty soon....

I especially like it when I can put over $60 worth of gas in a truck that use to only take $35...

and there is no end in sight....

I just dont see how we can keep blaming the Arabs and stuff when Exxon reported a record second quarter and profits up 34% .. how about passing some of those profits back to us... but it just sems that the higher the gas goes the more the gouge us???


----------



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

We just got back from the Grand Canyon







. The price of diesel one mile from the canyon was 2.99. What a rip off!


----------



## duramax28bhs (Apr 18, 2005)

The price of Diesel in Central Indiana is anywhere between $2.25(today) sunny and $2.49 shy







5-miles apart from each other!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But they tell us there is no mark up in the fuel, that consequently goes up on Thursday and back down usually on Sunday!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ghosty,

I know you probably aren't on the board of Exxon. If you were you could tell your fellow Texans to go a little easy on us foreigners. (You may not have seen the ad for Texas tourism that proclaims Texas to be "a whole other country").









At least you can be glad that the price you are paying isn't a lot higher like in many other places. HEY, I know,







we can all drive to San Antonio for some better prices.

Bill


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Do some research on Biodiesel. It's cooking oil or vegetable oil burned as fuel in your stock diesel engine. As I'm learning, some modifications are made to the fuel system, but the engine requires no alterations.

On the local news (Portland, OR) a few weeks ago, they did a story on a guy who has a newer VW bug with a diesel engine. He has a chinese food restaurant in his neighborhood, and stops by there once a week to pick up their used cooking oil, ... for free! He filters it, and puts it in his tank. He hasn't been to a gas station in 2 years!

The first time I heard about it I laughed hysterically, I thought it was a joke. But it's true. The next time you're travelling down the road and you smell french fries but there is no McDonalds in the area, the smell may be coming from the car / truck in front of you!

This might be a good separate topic of discussion. If some of you have the time and inclination to learn more about this, and then relay that info to the group ... we could have another support network of modifications not to our outbacks, but to our tow vehicles (sorry, diesel owners only). I AM going to learn more about this subject, when I have some spare time (if and when). When diesel fuel hits $3/gallon in my neighborhood, I bet I'll get pretty motivated.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Three words - Hy Dro Gen!

It's coming! Not fast enough unfortunately.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

yes but then somehow they will discover a "shortage" of cooking oil and the price of that will go up to 10.00 a gallon...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well smore, you are real close to the home of modern biodiesel. The U of I has is doing lots of research in the area. DW's cuz is on the team. click here

He is in fuel production. He has also made his own little generator at home and is producing all his fuel needs for his own diesel pickup. He told us that the cost is about $1/gal. The production process is incredibly simple. Of course, at the moment, no one else wants the raw product from McD. If a time comes where everyone pulls into the McD drive-thru and asks for 10 gallons of free vegetable oil, then the price will go higher.

My Cummins manual says I can only use B5. However, cuz says they have been running B100 in many engines and no ill effects.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

DH is off at a golf outng







, but I know he is very interested in this topic. What engine does your DW cus have? Year etc?This topic will keep OB diesel owners busy this winter as we all plan camping trips.
Our trip to Minn. via Mich. UP and Wisc. was over $400. Luckily we camped in bro's driveway 2 nites, our friends lake front cottage in Minn 3 nites. Two nites in Mich UP for $24 on Lake Superior, Hog Island SF for $10. on Lake Michigan. One nite in an RV Resort that made us feel like sardines







in a can I think that was $35. Some Outbackers got lucky had better sites. 
So we saved on sleeping sites while visiting friends and family. I found a Web site: FreeCamping.Com Most are not free but under $10. BLM, Army Corp Eng., County Parks, State Forests, small towns and casinos. They have a rating system as to noise and scenery. 2005 comments are also listed on some locations.
I like small towns, off the beaten track locations.This may not appeal to kids as much as traveling retirees








Jan


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The new Duramax Diesel that is coming in 2006 (same size, ALOT more HP, and ALOT more Torque) will be certified to run up to B20 diesel fuel, the current 2005 and down Duramax is certified to run only up to B5 (the B stands for Bio and the number is the % of bio in the fuel). Make sure that you are running the correct bio diesel in your truck, if you are using too high of a percentage of bio in the engine, the warranty will not cover the damage.

Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> if you are using too high of a percentage of bio in the engine, the warranty will not cover the damage.


And that's why I haven't gotten too excited. My is only rated for B5, too. The savings on 5% is pretty insignificant. But, I only hav 95,000 miles before the warranty expires.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I paid 105,90 euros for a liter of diesel in Germay yesterday. Not sure of all the conversions, (liters, gallons dollar, euro) cause I just put it on my company credit card.

But believe me, in the USA we have a long way to go to get to the prices people pay over here for gas and diesel.

I am also surprised at how many TT's (they call then Caravans over here) I am seeing on the highways. Guess it is vacation time here in Germany


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think that would be about $4.86/gallon. Maybe someone can confirm. Sounds about right, tho. US gas has always been a bargain compared to Euro gas.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

at least, here, diesel is still much less than gasoline. I don't understand why I pay more for diesel at home than gas


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I don't understand why I pay more for diesel at home than gas


Because the oil companies can do it, that's why. It is my understanding that No.2 is a byproduct of the process to refine gasoline (you chemical type guys, please confirm that or correct me if wrong), so they are making it anyway.

I'm pretty sure that Germany, and a few of the other European countries are using a B25 mix or greater.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Many times, I have heard the belief that diesel is a by-product of gasoline refining. This isn't the case, although petroleum molecules can be coaxed somewhat to form different fractions. See the following URL for an explanation.
http://science.howstuffworks.com/oil-refining2.htm
Also, this site has multiple pages of petroleum refining information. To see it all, you must click buttons to move forward or backward.
Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Bill. I knew that my answer was to good to be true. That link was very interesting to read.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, maybe diesel is a by-product of gasoline refining. Or you could also say that gasoline is a by-product of diesel refining. The point is that there are hundreds of different hydrocarbon molecules in crude oil. Each has different properties and is useful for a particular purpose. Today, virtually nothing is wasted. But in the 1800's, before gasoline engines were invented or common, crude oil was being used mainly for lubricating oils and gasoline was an unwanted by-product.

Everyone has heard the term petrochemicals. They are derived from crude oil and are the building blocks for plastics, fertilizers, synthetic fabrics, paints, tires, fiberglass resin for Outback skins, and a LOT more. Some day, crude oil will probably be reserved for those types of things and heat engines (examples of which are gasoline, diesel) will run on hydrogen. Boy, will that be a change!! In the mean time, we can run our diesels on Mickey D french fry oil.

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just topped off the Avalanche, Reg. here in CT $2.419, Diesel $2.499. The gap is getting smaller. Premium was $2.579

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

At the Flying J in Saginaw, unleaded regular is currently $2.189/gallon and diesel is $2.339/gallon. I will be topping off diesel there on Friday morning.

Returning from Minnesota ten days ago, the Saginaw Flying J had it for $2.319/gallon. Cheapest diesel we saw on that trip was $2.249/gallon in Princeton, Minnesota.

Bill


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > I don't understand why I pay more for diesel at home than gas
> 
> 
> Because the oil companies can do it, that's why. It is my understanding that No.2 is a byproduct of the process to refine gasoline (you chemical type guys, please confirm that or correct me if wrong), so they are making it anyway.
> ...


Actually, you also have a choice of regular, and premium diesel here in Germany. Most of all the trucks run the regular, and premium is used for cars.

My rental cars runs fine on regular diesel, so far!! ROFL!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

For years, there has been No. 1 diesel and No. 2 diesel fuel. Usually, No. 1 is not available at most retailers, but the wholesale distributors should have it.

No. 1 was once the preferred fuel for the Detroit Diesel 2-stroke diesel engines as well as for winter fuel. These two grades would probably be analogous to regular and premium as in Germany.

Bill


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Part of the problem in the NW from what I've been told is that our Diesel meets the Peoples Republic of California standards which is more expensive than regular.

After the Communist State of Washington past their .09 gallon tax increase I began to take the trip to Oregon to fill up. Looking at adding a 50 gallon transfer tank, figure unless the tax gets repealed in November that I can pay for the tank and save myself from filling up at the high cost locations.

Biggest thing I've done though is drive our other car, since the wife and kid are at home in the summer I can save since the truck sits by.

I still wouldn't trade the truck for a gasser, the power its given me with the Raptor is still worth it - but it pushing my limits.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I generally fill up in ID at the rez. Seems to be the cheapest around.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

vdub is it fully legal to fill up on the rez without paying the tax? I thought it might be like the Cigs, you can do it but you still are supposed to pay the tax. I could probably fill up around Yakima, but without the extra tank it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! And to think, people bought diesels because they were so much cheaper to operate than gas burners!

Steve, I know you need it for the McRaptor, but I think I'll stick with my Titan for anything smaller. Not that 8.0MPG is anything to right home about!

I'm with BBB, Let get on the stick with the big 'H'. I promise to be the first 'early adopter' in the NW. Or at least Oregon!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Gotta do what works for you. I'm getting between 11-12 when pulling fully loaded in the mountains so I can't complain, the killer for me is work is only about 4 miles away so the truck never gets a chance to fully warm up and town mileage on anything is the killer. Mileage is better than the 7-8 I got on the Av though, but this taxing bit is the part that makes me grind my teeth the most. Oh well it won't stop me from camping.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Message is clear: Take your vacations out of state!

I wish we had an alternative to the prices and policies (are all State governments this stupid?) but for me the options are So Cal, St. Louis, and Washington DC. I can't see any of those options as better. St. Louis is definately cheaper but I've tried living without mountains - doesn't work for me. (Have you seen what they call mountains in Virginia? Sorry Va guys but where it comes to mountains you guys just don't measure up!)

BBB


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thread Hijack in progress, repeat we have a Thread Hijacking in progress.

LMAO BBB I moved to Missouri and one of my program directors says he wanted to take the kids in our youth program skiing. My response? Where? You can't take them to Colorado for the weekend. Then he shows me the flyer on some ski place, what the rest of us would call a Bunny Hill. I think he was a bit offended when I was rolling on the floor laughing, but I did try to contain myself. I let them go skiing of course, if you wanna call it skiing!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> vdub is it fully legal to fill up on the rez without paying the tax?


I don't think there are any legal issues. Saw a county sherriff filling up there about a year ago. That was good enough for me. I think the state must have figured out how to get their cut.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

vdub said:


> I think the state must have figured out how to get their cut.


LOL I am sure they did, even without respecting the fact that the citizens said no new taxes without a vote of the people.


----------

